# High PH Level in Urine



## Dea (Feb 18, 2016)

Hello,

I have another dog with a PH level above 8. The vet put her on Royal Canin to lower the PH level. Is there any supplements I can put her on, like cranberry, instead of using that dog food? We've already tried vitamin C. It worked for a while. I've read the cranberry supplement might work, but I have no experience with it. Any feed back would really be appreciated. Thanks!

Dea


----------

